# Backpacking with 10 yr old



## logan (Aug 15, 2009)

We are looking for the perfect one to two night backpacking trip with a fit and able 10 year old (her first time) ideally in Central VT during mid to late August.  We are experienced (although lapsed) backpackers (up to five nights in the Presidentials) and plan to tent off trail.  About three hour hike in, enough elevation gain to be rewarding but not too discouraging, views, fishing, swimming, dog-friendly, no bugs, no mud, minimal crowds.  Just kidding about the mud and bugs - and only hopeful about the fishing and swimming. Thanks!


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Apr 5, 2010)

logan said:


> We are looking for the perfect one to two night backpacking trip with a fit and able 10 year old (her first time) ideally in Central VT during mid to late August.  We are experienced (although lapsed) backpackers (up to five nights in the Presidentials) and plan to tent off trail.  About three hour hike in, enough elevation gain to be rewarding but not too discouraging, views, fishing, swimming, dog-friendly, no bugs, no mud, minimal crowds.  Just kidding about the mud and bugs - and only hopeful about the fishing and swimming. Thanks!



I did the Little Rock Pond loop with my son when he was around that age. I think it would be really nice for a 10 year old girl's first backpacking trip.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/forests/gre...ntain/links/recreation/hiking/littlerock2.htm


----------



## logan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks dropKick. Little Rock Pond trail looks nice and only about 1 hour from us.  We tried a two-night section of the AT near our house with a large dog that we had to carry out on the second day because of a Lyme disease episode.  More adventure than we had anticipated but our daughter is still looking forward to more trips.


----------



## skibum9995 (Apr 7, 2010)

Little Rock Pond is a great destination. It's an easy hike in along the Long Trail from FS 10. If you decide to use a shelter instead of tent, be aware that the GMC is planning to tear down the two shelters along the pond, and build one new one. I'm not sure exactly when this is scheduled to happen.


----------

